
FBI ran website sharing thousands of child porn images - ca98am79
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/01/21/fbi-ran-website-sharing-thousands-child-porn-images/79108346/
======
mtgx
They are willing to manufacture terrorist plots, so it's not that surprising
they are willing to help create more child porn, too.

